# wie wird man "model"?



## Danielap11 (3. Mai 2005)

*wie wird man "model"?+ hier ein Beispiel!*

Hallo!
Ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen eine tolle Fotoretusche gesehen! Eine etwas stabilere Frau wurde so bearbeitet, dass sie einem Model glich! Ich fand dieses Bild einfach unglaublich. Kann mir jemand von euch helfen, ich möchte so etwas auch können. Weiss jemand von euch wo ich ein passendes Tutorial finden kann?
Hier habe ich ein Beispielbild gefunden(google-bilder+ photoshop)

link:  http://xo.typepad.com/blog/photography/
könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben?
Vielen Dank schon mal!
Grüße Danie


----------



## c2uk (3. Mai 2005)

Hast Du Dich schon mit der "Suchen & Finden" Funktion des Forums beschäftigt?

 Schlüsselwort: "model"
 Suche im Forum: "Photoshop"

 Finde z.B.: *Aussehen wie ein Model?*
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials133879.html&highlight=model


----------



## McAce (3. Mai 2005)

Jetzt muß ich dich enttäuschen für sowas wirst du kein Tutorial finden, weil das einfach zu
komplex ist und vom Foto abhängt.
Das wozu du tutorials finden wirst ist, wie Haut glätten? 

Wie gesagt der Rest ist Handarbeit also den Bauch verkleinern die Beine verlängern Busen
straffen usw.

Bei Problemen einfach noch mal melden


----------

